# Tcr Co



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am trying to find info on a 2006 TCR CO but Giant.com doesnt have achives of older models...can someone tell me where to find this info

looking to buy one used but want to do some research first


----------



## rogerw28 (Feb 19, 2007)

Try this site. You may find what you are looking for here. http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2006&range=240


----------

